# 3 free soapmaking books on Amazon!



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 5, 2015)

Found this posted on reddit.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OF2T5SM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 5, 2015)

Ooo cool! Thanks!


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 5, 2015)

FlybyStardancer said:


> Ooo cool! Thanks!



No problem!  I haven't checked them out yet but I will later.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Saponista (Feb 5, 2015)

Yay, got them too now.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 5, 2015)

Saponista said:


> Yay, got them too now.



Sweet!


----------



## toyah999 (Feb 5, 2015)

Just grabbed them. Awesome find, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Feb 6, 2015)

No problem!


----------

